# Mysteriosus infertiles eggs



## n.riou (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

I come to you, because i have a problem which I do not understand and which I don't manage to solve...

I have a mysteriosus pair (around 5-6 years old), who was very very(!) prolific, even last year. Until the last summer, they laid eggs every 10 days, sometimes more, and most of the eggs were fertiles. Tadpoles also very good, (no SLS syndrom. Just sometimes some froglets with the too longs back legs, but very rarely, 1 on 50 around). Never break, even in dry season!

Little by little last summer they began to lay less (in frequency), and the quality was less good (only 50 % of fertile eggs or less, the others infertiles).
So I made a very dry season to incite them to have a break. They stopped during approximately 2-3 months. I thus thought that as all my other frogs, that was going to be good, and that they were going to start again with a better quality of eggs. 
But it's worse still, now, it is 100 % of infertiles eggs (while the frequency of laying,eggs is lower, approximately every 2 or 3 weeks)

I feed with drosophilas, springtails, sometimes recently i had aphids and to try if that helps them).

Drosos are always completed by:

-Repashy calcium plus (most of the time)
-sometimes herpetal amphib
-vitamin A plus (once every 10 days, for to help to keep a good quality of eggs when they laid eggs in high frequency/numbers)

Do you have an idea of the problem? Something to try?

I do not understand and they aren't still old (to compare i have a leucomelas old female 12 years old which is layings eggs of the same quality as in first days, with the same frequency!)

Regards


Ps:I preserve all my vitamins in the refrigerator and change them every 4 months


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

First - nobody in this country has these frogs. At least that they'll talk about here.

I have an old frogger friend who used to recommend feeding fruit fly larvae in situations like this. His thought was that the higher fat content helped condition the frogs for laying better eggs.

I'd continue to supplement as you are - but I'd also throw in a ff larvae feeding every 4 or 5 feedings. Hydeii larvae are good for this.

s


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have no experience with this species but I think there are some universal husbandry practices that can be applied to help your situation. I think its possible that continual breeding of these frogs for many seasons without a break could have finally depleted essential vitamins and nutrients to the point at which they are no longer productive. If I was you, I would separate the two frogs, simulate a dry season, feed them fatty foods like maggots, springtails, lesser wax worms, and termites and continue to supplement with fruit flies. This should help them rebuild depleted vitamins and nutrients, and give them some much needed rest. Three, four, five months from now, put them together again and begin to simulate a rainy season and I imagine they will start breeding again.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

I think if you have access to other frogs in the EU, you could swap mates and it usually works. This is also a very good group frog and this was my male out of 2:3 carrying tads just this afternoon...

Just for the purpose of discussion on this thread...


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I do actually face this problem before for my other dendrobates but I haven't got mysterious but planning to keep them if there is any country that would have papers to import them internationally to Asia. Anyway for this , I would stop breeding the frogs and continue to supplement them with what supplement which u had been using maybe for 4-6months , by the way how many batch of infertile eggs had Been produced so far?? Cause sometimes when they stop breeding for a few months it might take them a few batches of eggs before the eggs are fertile And I can ask you , it's true a mysterious tadpoles take 7-9moths to morph out into froglets?


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Tjoen said:


> I think if you have access to other frogs in the EU, you could swap mates and it usually works. This is also a very good group frog and this was my male out of 2:3 carrying tads just this afternoon...
> 
> Just for the purpose of discussion on this thread...


I attach the picture now as for some reason, I couldn't edit my post to insert the proper link...


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

That is one stunning frog !


----------



## n.riou (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello All,

I live in France.

I have difficulty in expressing myself in English(!), but the problem is exactly that it's worse since their break! (they have already had a break!)

That's it is unusual! And if the break had just been too short, I would have at least some eggs ok (like befoe the break). But the tendency deteriorates.

The female has a lap hernia since its young age, do you think that he can have a link there?

Crazy frog>> No, tadpoles morphs out in +/- 3 months approx in my frog room (24-28° the day, and 20-24 the night)


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

n.riou said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I live in France.
> 
> ...


OK, I defintiely misunderstood you. One other thing I have done in the past when facing similar challeneges is put the pair into another viv. It may take them a while to settle in, but it seems a change of scenery sometimes helps in these situations. But I have only used this technique with pumilio...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Keeping frogs breeding for very long times with no breaks can sometimes lead to infertility in frogs. Having them breed for six years with no breaks may have damaged your frogs. I'd give them a break for at least six more months and heavily supplement their food. It's no guarantee, but I think it's your best bet....


----------

